# 2005 demo 8 vs 2004 demo 9 pro



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, i couldent get the money in time for the demo9, so Evan sold it ...

BUT! I somehow get in touch with all theese crazy pros and they want to sell me their bike! So, what would you guys say to a 2005 demo 8, diabolus kit etc... for 2500 minus the dorado.

Or, since money is an issue and it will be a stretch to get that for ( i can get a 2003 boxxer team w/ BB and so on for 250...) OR, i could get this demo 9 that was used 10 times for 2300 ( but i know i could get it down to atleast 2200)

here are the pics...

Okay, well the picture dont work for the demo 8... (too big, but if i could email them to anyone who could resize them it would be cool)


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

for DH use, the Demo 8. For really huge crap, the demo 9. the length of the wheelbase and BB height are your major issues.


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*hmm..*



Red Bull said:


> Well, i couldent get the money in time for the demo9, so Evan sold it ...
> 
> BUT! I somehow get in touch with all theese crazy pros and they want to sell me their bike! So, what would you guys say to a 2005 demo 8, diabolus kit etc... for 2500 minus the dorado.
> 
> ...


Why dont you just bow up and get a bike, Im sick of you being a little poser on the internet, stop trying to show off and be hardcore and just get a bike to ride. Its not gunna make that much of a difference, either bike you get youll get used to and you should be able to make it fit. Stop asking for advice on a completaly lame and wasted board like MTBR. chode's like you have turned this place into a THIS VS THIS thread every other post you make. Just shut up and ride it no one on the internet cares and your gnar factor is totally wasted. Your no good enough to have either bike make a true difference so cut the sissy crap and get a bike, 3 days ago it was Demo 9 vs Gemini now its Demo 8 vs Demo 9. Its completally obvious now what each bike is made for so shut up and make your mind why should people on the internet need to help you EVERY FREAKIN time a deal comes up. You know the pros and cons of each bike so grow up and make a choice. Too many people care on this board about what bikes they have instead of actually riding them.


----------



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Why dont you just bow up and get a bike, Im sick of you being a little poser on the internet, stop trying to show off and be hardcore and just get a bike to ride. Its not gunna make that much of a difference, either bike you get youll get used to and you should be able to make it fit. Stop asking for advice on a completaly lame and wasted board like MTBR. chode's like you have turned this place into a THIS VS THIS thread every other post you make. Just shut up and ride it no one on the internet cares and your gnar factor is totally wasted. Your no good enough to have either bike make a true difference so cut the sissy crap and get a bike, 3 days ago it was Demo 9 vs Gemini now its Demo 8 vs Demo 9. Its completally obvious now what each bike is made for so shut up and make your mind why should people on the internet need to help you EVERY FREAKIN time a deal comes up. You know the pros and cons of each bike so grow up and make a choice. Too many people care on this board about what bikes they have instead of actually riding them.


and the winner of today's most volatile forum member is.....


----------



## matthew (Oct 25, 2004)

buy the complete bike for the money you have.
start riding it, get strong, get your skills up and put yourself out of your misery.
Its got to be better to ride a bike rather than just talk about it.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Well thanks biker3, its kinda too bad because i was going to buy your deemaxs if i got the demo8, but i really dont want to deal with someone like you so...  

So, i geuss it might just be the demo 9 just becuase of the cost difference giving me less time to pay it off and more money for a D2 and dainese or some rockgardn stuff...

And this is a big decision to me so dont want to screw it up and have to suffer because i made the wrong decision. So please, i never flame anyone else, so give me your opinion...


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

DID YOU NOT HERE BIKER3?????!!!!! SHUT THE F**K UP!




























hahahahhaha, jk, if i were you i would go with the full demo 9, even if it has been ridden ten times it won't be broken, it's a demo, also it would be a hassle to have to buy a new fork and etc and it would be more money. Also the demo 9 has got 1 more inch of travel!, so that means it's of course beter


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Well i wouldent mind the demo 8 for the below reasons...

-lighter, lower BB, inch less travel so slightly better pedalabiliy, its a 2005 meaning if i have it in a few years it just sounds better...

And i like the build kit better, since it is a pro race face rider its all diabolus stuff...

Hmmmm

Also guys, i dont know if you remember being 14, but getting money is VERY HARD, so this decision has to be the right one. I cannot make the wrong decision, so that is why i have to ask theese questions.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

just get the DEMO8 becasue your a little guy...

see its a very simple decision...


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Well thanks biker3, its kinda too bad because i was going to buy your deemaxs if i got the demo8, but i really dont want to deal with someone like you so...
> 
> So, i geuss it might just be the demo 9 just becuase of the cost difference giving me less time to pay it off and more money for a D2 and dainese or some rockgardn stuff...
> 
> And this is a big decision to me so dont want to screw it up and have to suffer because i made the wrong decision. So please, i never flame anyone else, so give me your opinion...


ouch that hurts.......bad....


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> just get the DEMO8 becasue your a little guy...
> 
> see its a very simple decision...


Not sure if 5'10, 140 qualifies me as small so...
And BJ-, would you get mad if i did the same thing with my seat stays (black) because, well, it looks sick!

I think im heading towards the demo 9 just for the price...


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

YEah man Seriouse. I'm not gonna be an ass about it. But this Demo This Demo that is getting very annoying. Don't waste the time about this stuff. Call up Specialized or go to your LBS and bother them . Bike Vs bike is B.S Remeber its the rider not the bike that makes him big. You talk about deals well you don't see me braging about the deals I get and they arn't from your small LBS or some cheap Internet sell off. Do your home work little man then come and get help. Using the Forum to make life easy for you is not cool. I thought it was good but no.. you have to do the shoping your self. 

P.S. don't buy used DH frames you will suffer if you really use the bike for its purpose.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Well thanks biker3, its kinda too bad because i was going to buy your deemaxs if i got the demo8, but i really dont want to deal with someone like you so...
> 
> So, i geuss it might just be the demo 9 just becuase of the cost difference giving me less time to pay it off and more money for a D2 and dainese or some rockgardn stuff...
> 
> And this is a big decision to me so dont want to screw it up and have to suffer because i made the wrong decision. So please, i never flame anyone else, so give me your opinion...


don't worry, i think he was just havin a bad day.....
.....................LIKE I AM RIGHT NOW, ARGGGGGGGG!!!!!  

sry, had to get it out


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> P.S. don't buy used DH frames you will suffer if you really use the bike for its purpose.


Most constructive thing so far...

That might mean the demo 9 then because it was used by an older man who didnt use it much (10 times max) and was definitely NOT thrashed...

The demo8 on the other hand was used by a pro (notice im not saying the name to be a deusche...) and it doesent have any dings or dents, a few scratches from shuttling, but it must have been put through some decent sized hucks... (i absolutely hate that word, but it was the right word for the sentance) so we will see...


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Dude....5'10 and 140 IS a small guy. I say go with the D8....just because the Demo 9 is going to be more bike, and its more suited for FR.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Most constructive thing so far...
> 
> That might mean the demo 9 then because it was used by an older man who didnt use it much (10 times max) and was definitely NOT thrashed...
> 
> The demo8 on the other hand was used by a pro (notice im not saying the name to be a deusche...) and it doesent have any dings or dents, a few scratches from shuttling, but it must have been put through some decent sized hucks... (i absolutely hate that word, but it was the right word for the sentance) so we will see...


In all honesty, your a small guy. I'd soo roll with a D8 and through a Slider+ or SuperT upfront.

-TS


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

The tribe has spoken...

Id say im leaning twords the demo8 right now...

( Sherpa: i was just waiting for you to chime in, although i didnt except it to be in a non-flaming massion...  )


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> The tribe has spoken...
> 
> Id say im leaning twords the demo8 right now...
> 
> ( Sherpa: i was just waiting for you to chime in, although i didnt except it to be in a non-flaming massion...  )


You didn't make any blanket, stupid statements,

-TS


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Demo 8 Pro with WB DH 2.0 and DHX 5.0
That would be sweet-some day it will be mine.(That day is very far away)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Max_winner1 said:


> .........P.S. don't buy used DH frames you will suffer if you really use the bike for its purpose.


my mono used to belong to krispy, and it will still outlast your heap........


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my mono used to belong to krispy, and it will still outlast your heap........


Would you suggest getting jor- umm the pros demo 8? Do you think it will get broken when i have it and i will be screwed being the 2nd owner...

WCH; Speak...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Would you suggest getting jor- umm the pros demo 8? Do you think it will get broken when i have it and i will be screwed being the 2nd owner...
> 
> WCH; Speak...


I wouldn't. That thing looked beat to **** in Utah, doesn't seem like he takes such good care of his stuff...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

konabiker said:


> I wouldn't. That thing looked beat to **** in Utah, doesn't seem like he takes such good care of his stuff...


Why do you say that, can you show me some pics...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Well i wouldent mind the demo 8 for the below reasons...
> 
> -lighter, lower BB, inch less travel so slightly better pedalabiliy, its a 2005 meaning if i have it in a few years it just sounds better...
> 
> ...


 I'm not so sure that it'll pedal noticably better than the demo9 if you had a similar build overall. As far as having an inch less travel and it pedalling better I think it more depends on your shock setup.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i would get it, and wouldn't even have second thoughts, someone at his level lives by reputation, and wouldn't tarnish it by selling off a messed up bike to a fellow biker. he wouldn't even bother trying to off it to you, if he thought it was damaged in anyway......


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i would get it, and wouldn't even have second thoughts, someone at his level lives by reputation, and wouldn't tarnish it by selling off a messed up bike to a fellow biker. he wouldn't even bother trying to off it to you, if he thought it was damaged in anyway......


One thing he did just tell me was he was going to give me an extra rear triangle with it 

I wonder what that means... ( i geuss that is the only part he might have doubt in and is doing exactly what you said...)


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> One thing he did just tell me was he was going to give me an extra rear triangle with it
> 
> I wonder what that means... ( i geuss that is the only part he might have doubt in and is doing exactly what you said...)


If you don't go for the Demo 8, i will e-slap you. I'll even sell you an '04 SuperT for $300 to go with it.

-TS


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> If you don't go for the Demo 8, i will e-slap you. I'll even sell you an '04 SuperT for $300 to go with it.
> 
> -TS


Ooooo, okay, i will talk to you once i sell my stinky...

for real.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> One thing he did just tell me was he was going to give me an extra rear triangle with it .........


probably just has an extra one laying around, not uncommon........

just ask him what he thinks about the condition of the bike, if you really have any doubts. i'm sure he will be more than honest......


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Here was the exact words...

(me) Sorry J***** to continualy ask you questions, but this one is about
>the bikes condition.**I know you are pro so im wondering what kind
>of thrashing you put the bike through (not to mention a BC local...)
>so are there any dings/dents or anything that would structurally
>affect the bike?**Also has it been in any bad crashes?**O, and why
>are you selling it, didnt you just get it in october (judging by
>when Kyle Strait got his), are you switching teams or somethin?

Will

(Him) hey will,


umm, you'd be surprised of how good of shape most pro's bikes r kept... there r no dents* in the bike and few screatches(mainly from shuttles). i am selling it because i will get new bike from specialized or someone soon.


later


jordie


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'd buy it......


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'd buy it......


And... the tribe has spoken.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> And... the tribe has spoken.


Send a check/cash now.

-TS


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Send a check/cash now.
> 
> -TS


I have to sell my stinky first (many people are interested, i just, have to actually sell it first) And about the fork sherpa, i will be borrowing money to get the rest of the the money to get to $2500, then i will have to save up my own money to buy your fork, so im geussing i will be forkless for a while.... Or, i have +300 so maybe i could just get the fork...  well whatever, well talk later...

This is the first time i am enjoying midterms, NO SCHOOL TODAY!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

redbull said:


> Not sure if 5'10, 140 qualifies me as small so...
> And BJ-, would you get mad if i did the same thing with my seat stays (black) because, well, it looks sick!
> 
> I think im heading towards the demo 9 just for the price...


it does actually but anyways...

yes i would be extremly pissed if you copyed my idea...it was done to make 'my bike' unique and original...so i hate to sound negative and rude but think up 'your own' idea...


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Not sure if 5'10, 140 qualifies me as small so...
> And BJ-, would you get mad if i did the same thing with my seat stays (black) because, well, it looks sick!
> 
> I think im heading towards the demo 9 just for the price...


5' 10" 140 yep little guy you are because I'm 5'10" 150 and get called little guy all the time. Well only because ALL the other riders in the Pro DH are THAT much bigger than me. Except for Ryan Finney he'ssmaller than me.

Just to keep on topic: Get the Demo 8.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

BJ- said:


> it does actually but anyways...
> 
> yes i would be extremly pissed if you copyed my idea...it was done to make 'my bike' unique and original...and i hate to sound negative and rude think up 'your own' idea...


i hope your being sarcastic


----------



## inspecter horse (Dec 14, 2004)

if i was you . I would get a gemini because you are light and to be honest a demo 9 would be complete overkill remember the dh world champs were won on a bike with 7 inches front and rear . I would get a gemini dh frameset or used bike or 04 s2000 and ebay the sherman new and get a 888 or something . The gemini is lighter and would be easyer to throw around. Well this is my experience from riding dh bikes. But i no **** all


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Chicky China said:


> i hope your being sarcastic


whats being sarcastic go to do with anything...


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

BJ- said:


> whats being sarcastic go to do with anything...


cuz having your bike set up one way is no excuse to have someone else set up their bike different from yours, especially when they're living half a globe away from you


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Chicky China said:


> cuz having your bike set up one way is no excuse to have someone else set up their bike different from yours, especially when they're living half a globe away from you


excuse me...

this has nothing to do with my bike or how its set up...but the use of other peoples ideas...be your own independant vopice and think up your own ideas...

theres nothing wrong with getting inspiration from others ideas but copying is different...

im very proud of my bike and what ive done to it to change the way it looks...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

So BeeJ-, did he copy you? https://kylestrait.com/kylesbikes/myreddemo9.jpg


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

redbull said:


> So BeeJ-, did he copy you? https://kylestrait.com/kylesbikes/myreddemo9.jpg


im not trying to be rude...

i just dont or would prefer it if you didnt copy me...and no i dont believe kyle strait did copy me...if you actually take a look at the bike youll be able to see for yourself that he didnt...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> im not trying to be rude...
> 
> i just dont or would prefer it if you didnt copy me...and no i dont believe kyle strait did copy me...if you actually take a look at the bike youll be able to see for yourself that he didnt...


Well it im just saying that it wasnt your idea in the first place to switch rear triangles, and if anyone else wants to do it they should have the freedom to... And if i did it i would get creative seeing as it will come with 2 rear triangles, i will trade someone the the one from the bike for there... OOO, i just got a great idea, ill switch with someone with a red demo 9... ( i am assuming the rear triangles are the same, seeing as the only thing that gives the bike more travel is the fact that it has a longer shock...)


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

redbull said:


> Well it im just saying that it wasnt your idea in the first place to switch rear triangles, and if anyone else wants to do it they should have the freedom to... And if i did it i would get creative seeing as it will come with 2 rear triangles, i will trade someone the the one from the bike for there... OOO, i just got a great idea, ill switch with someone with a red demo 9... ( i am assuming the rear triangles are the same, seeing as the only thing that gives the bike more travel is the fact that it has a longer shock...)


dont know if it will work but it might just...


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

biker3 said:


> Why dont you just bow up and get a bike, Im sick of you being a little poser on the internet, stop trying to show off and be hardcore and just get a bike to ride. Its not gunna make that much of a difference, either bike you get youll get used to and you should be able to make it fit. Stop asking for advice on a completaly lame and wasted board like MTBR. chode's like you have turned this place into a THIS VS THIS thread every other post you make. Just shut up and ride it no one on the internet cares and your gnar factor is totally wasted. Your no good enough to have either bike make a true difference so cut the sissy crap and get a bike, 3 days ago it was Demo 9 vs Gemini now its Demo 8 vs Demo 9. Its completally obvious now what each bike is made for so shut up and make your mind why should people on the internet need to help you EVERY FREAKIN time a deal comes up. You know the pros and cons of each bike so grow up and make a choice. Too many people care on this board about what bikes they have instead of actually riding them.


Yo dude do you forget how you were at that age? As a kid I looked to everyone for advice wherever I could. Now I'm a pro and I feel it's MY JOB to help guys like this out. Maybe you should do the same instead of flaming the poor kid. If you had recorded EVERY time YOU asked a stupid question you would more than likely want to kick your own ass. In my line of work (Aviation) there are NO stupid questions, just stupid actions.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I know who you are buying this bike from and I can personally say that J's bikes are kept in tip-top condition and he is an awesome guy. Don't sweat it and just buy the thing.


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

BJ, I have to say it, theres a word for you, its Tool. If you would get angry, and the fact that you're the slightest bit concerned about this rear triangle swap by RedBull, shows that you are pathetic. This kid is half a world away. He is obviously excited about getting a new bike, and, so what if he wants to customize it a bit. I have a nice race bike, I know a guy in Germany on another forum who is building up his bike to be nearly identical to mine, do I care. Not one bit. Immitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but you're obviously too eArrogant to see that. Grow up.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Yo dude do you forget how you were at that age? As a kid I looked to everyone for advice wherever I could. Now I'm a pro and I feel it's MY JOB to help guys like this out. Maybe you should do the same instead of flaming the poor kid. If you had recorded EVERY time YOU asked a stupid question you would more than likely want to kick your own ass. In my line of work (Aviation) there are NO stupid questions, just stupid actions.


Don't worry dh, he really is a great guy in person. But anyway, whats your name (PM me if you want)? I'd love to look at your results and such (NOT that i question you in the least bit, but i just like knowing who people are, specially guys as cool as you.)


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

BJ- said:


> it does actually but anyways...
> 
> yes i would be extremly pissed if you copyed my idea...it was done to make 'my bike' unique and original...so i hate to sound negative and rude but think up 'your own' idea...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....

At the risk of getting re-banned, I'm gonna go ahead and tell you it'd be straight if you'd just up and end your life.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Curb Hucker said:


> BJ, I have to say it, theres a word for you, its Tool. If you would get angry, and the fact that you're the slightest bit concerned about this rear triangle swap by RedBull, shows that you are pathetic. This kid is half a world away. He is obviously excited about getting a new bike, and, so what if he wants to customize it a bit. I have a nice race bike, I know a guy in Germany on another forum who is building up his bike to be nearly identical to mine, do I care. Not one bit. Immitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but you're obviously too eArrogant to see that. Grow up.


Thank you. BJ... why the f**K would it matter to you if a kid, half the world away from you, liked your idea so much he decided to imitate it? You will probably never meet him, and it is only a compliment that he is copying your idea. You are a tool.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> I know who you are buying this bike from and I can personally say that J's bikes are kept in tip-top condition and he is an awesome guy. Don't sweat it and just buy the thing.


Will do...


----------

